# Can I plant with this?



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

This is the tank I have:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164161&kw=11164161&sr=1&origkw=11164161

it has the LED lighting. Am I right in assuming that this will not work for planting? Really just want to start with a couple moss balls and some Java Fern I think. Do I need to buy a different hood with florescent lighting?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

unfortunately the link does not seem to work. 
generally you need a certain amount of light to grow plants. A lot depends too on what light there is in the room, how much sunlight etc as well as what is on the tank. Can you try the link again?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

hmmmm, it keep putting the ... into the link and it shouldnt be there. search for 11164161 on petsmart.com that is the product number.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

My link works: http://www.marineland.com/sites/marineland/products/Detail.aspx?id=3452

Question is what size. I believe I saw that they come in 10, 20, 29. That determines your plant load and bio-load of fish that you can put in there.

You could but you will be trimming it and of course place it away from the flow of the filter. Don't want your plant clogging it or getting torn up by the exhaust of the filter.

I don't see a problem why you couldn't put a moss ball and a few stalks of java fern in it regardless of 10-29g.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

It is the 10. My main concern was planting with the LED lighting. Wasnt sure if that would work. And thats all I was really going for. A couple java ferns and 1 or 2 moss balls.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Pretty sure it would. Most times because it's only a 10g even T8/12 lighting should work for a low light/nutrient plant like java fern and moss balls. I just don't know how much LED lighting you need to do a full on planted tank. But I'd imagine it's a lot more than the standard.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"22 White/2 Blue .11W LEDs" 

That is from their spec sheet. To put that in perspective, on a 75 gallon planted, most will use around 48 3W CREEs (High quality diode). These, may or may not grow low light plants. I can assure you though that the blues will do nothing, and that the whites won't grow anything that is in any way demanding.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

thats what I figured. 22x.11=2.42W/10=.242w/g haha no go.....I guess I'll look into getting a new hood.


----------

